# Speed Charge battery charger



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

This charges standard, AGM, deep-cycle, and gel cell batteries and has a charge meter on it. 120 watt output. Paid around $30 something-$50 dollars, forgot the exact amount. Asking $20. I would like to sell this in person and I'm willing to drive reasonable distances. I live in Hanover, MD near Arundel Mills mall.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

$15


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

What is the make and model? I might have a need for it. You can PM me please. Thanks


----------

